# Microsoft Office Installationsordner?



## Pagz (19. Januar 2013)

Hey PCGHX 
In welchen Ordner wird denn Microsoft Office (2007) installiert?
Ich kann weder unter C:/Programme, noch unter C:/Programme(x86) den Ordner finden
Wenn ich nach "Word" suche, finde ich auch nur eine Verknüpfung im Ordner "Programdata", der mir mit dem Explorer allerdings gar nichts angezeigt wird.
Die Exe.Datei, auf die sich die Verknüpfung bezieht, wird mir auch nicht angezeigt.
Stehe ich irgentwie auf dem Schlauch?
Mfg, Pagz


----------



## XT1024 (20. Januar 2013)

Pagz schrieb:


> In welchen Ordner wird denn Microsoft Office (2007) installiert?
> Ich kann weder unter C:/Programme, noch unter C:/Programme(x86) den Ordner finden


Es liegt aber nicht daran, dass der Ordner evtl. versteckt ist? Es gehört vermutlich schon in Programme (x86).

 Starten und im Taskmanager nachsehen. Bei Win 7 muss man in den Optionen noch etwas umstellen. Befehlszeile, Pfad oder was das ist  bei Win 8: Rechtsklick, Dateipfad öffnen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (20. Januar 2013)

Der richtige Pfad dürfte 'C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office12' oder 'C:\Programme(x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12' lauten. Je nach BS-Version (x86 oder x64).


----------

